# Help-I am in desperate need of nightfishing spots



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

title pretty much says it all...I fish around NSB, Daytona, Tomoka, etc. problem is, all my shorebound spots are off limits at night (as far as i know). I want to fish behind the coast guard station at night, but dont know if i can get in (where do you park?)
can ponce be fished at night, and where can i park?
I do not want to fish the bridges, except highbridge (is that open at night?)
So please, if anyone has a spot they want to share, I would appreciate it a whole lot.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I have fished Ponce at night from the North side with no problems so far. The only problem is that you have to walk a little farther. After the Park closes, take the first road to the right just before the park gate and then there are parking spaces on the left immediately after you make the turn. Take the "boardwalk" over the dunes. Also, the beach is open, but not for driving. All the bridge areas are also open on the ICW. Try under the Port Orange Bridge (Dunlawton) on either side, or under the Granada Bridge in Ormond. Don't know about Highbridge, but you can get an annual pass for the State Parks (pretty cheap) that will allow you to go in after hours and fish. It will not work at the park at Ponce, however, since that isn't a State park. They give you the new combination every month for the gate lock. That will get you in Tomoka State Park, or any other for that matter. Check with the individual parks for their combination (i.e. Anastasia in St.Augustine, etc.) before going there.


----------



## floridabassman (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks sprtsracer, Ill give ponce a shot at night pretty soon. I have bad results when fishing dunlawton, but grandada doesnt seem to bad. thanks for the help.


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

The relief bridge on Dunlawton can be an awfully good spot to fish. The trout are usually there, and there are often mangrove snapper, flounder, snook, etc. depending on the time of year. It's probably the best bridge in the area, all things considered...which doesn't answer your question.  

It's been awhile since I've been down to the pier under/next to the north causeway in new smyrna, but it used to be fishable all night. It's a city park, so I'd assume it still is. 

There's a little bridge on Turnbull Bay Rd. on the north side of town just up from the airport which you can get down beside the bridge and get off the road. There are oyster bars that run up to the southeast bank and you can wade them pretty easily. I've never had a ton of luck there, but it's not unusual for there to be tarpon rolling around in there under the railroad bridge at night, which will get your heart racing even if you never catch one. When they were doing the bridge work up on the 3 bridges (US1 just south of Port Orange) it pretty much killed all the fishing in there, but it's been long enough now that things ought to be pretty decent in there again.

Up in the daytona area, there's a long oyster bar that sits on the north side of the Main St. bridge. It's been ages since I've been up there, though, so best drive by there during the day to see if you can still access it. 

And there's a park at the east end of LPGA with several piers on it. The long pier isn't a bad spot to fish, particularly the north side of it.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

derek said:


> The relief bridge on Dunlawton can be an awfully good spot to fish. The trout are usually there, and there are often mangrove snapper, flounder, snook, etc. depending on the time of year. It's probably the best bridge in the area, all things considered...which doesn't answer your question.
> 
> It's been awhile since I've been down to the pier under/next to the north causeway in new smyrna, but it used to be fishable all night. It's a city park, so I'd assume it still is.
> 
> ...


I've heard of that oyster bar many times, but never checked it out. Is their a place near it that you can park your car?


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

You can park on the west side of the bridge. I'm not sure whether the restaurant that sat on the east side is still there, whether they've fenced it off, or if it's fallen off the face of the earth, so at least drive by and see if you can even get to it anymore first.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

There are several spots not mentioned in the NSB area that I have fished with a lot of success. There is a small pier accross from the Bathune beach parking lot on the river that is blocked from view by the tennis courts. LOTS of tarpon rolling in there lately. Good red action and the occasional snooks & flounder. North causeway heading east, after the first building on left, turn onto the dirt road and follow it to a river branch off. (about 700 feet long) Great snook & red action there. If you go farther south into Edgewater, there are 3 piers to fish from. Kennedy park boat ramp has lighted area for fishing, about 500 feet south another pier. At the end of Indian River is Veterans park with a lighted pier. I can give you 10-15 more spots if you want to go into the Oak Hill area.


----------

